# Respite care



## Chanke (Aug 13, 2010)

What code would you use for respite care?

Our Rural Health Facility (a CAH) recently started inpatient hospice/palliative care and am unsure how to code respite care.

Thanks!


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 16, 2010)

The diagnosis code for palliative care is V66.7 (Encounter for palliative care) - but code first the underlying disease.


----------



## Chanke (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks.  I got the palliative care coding, but would respite care be coded any differently?


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe that the code you're seeking is in the V60 code range. V60.5 states *Holiday relief care*, _provision of health care facilities to a person normally cared for at home, to enable relatives to take a vacation_. V60.4 states *No other household member able to render care*. If you look in the Tabular List, this code is further explained as to circumstances substantiated for use. These are secondary codes only and would need a primary dx code indicating what care was given/why care was given.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Chanke (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## preserene (Aug 19, 2010)

V60.5 seems to be more closer. But the criteria of 'terminal illness' be meet with for Respite Care, right?


----------

